

Why Software Estimation is so Painful and How It Doesn’t Have To Be - agbell
http://www.msteched.com/2010/NorthAmerica/DPR207

======
agbell
Some good points/ideas from this MS talk:

\- cone of uncertainty - estimates early on suck, but slowly converge on
accurate

\- ample use of probabilities and confidence intervals in estimates is a must

\- stand up for your estimates

